# My New Ragdoll Kitteh



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

I've had him since December 22nd. He's grown a lot since then. He's very affectionate, he attacks my feet all the time. The breed is called seal-point Ragdoll.























































He purrs as soon as you look at him.


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Some more.....


----------



## SassyH (Aug 18, 2009)

Absolutley adorable   Whats his name?


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

SassyH said:


> Absolutley adorable   Whats his name?


You know, I still haven't decided, but I've been calling him Finnigan and I think it'll stick.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forum - there are a few Ragdoll slaves on here!

Finnigan looks very sweet. Most people who get one Raggie tend to have another before a year is out! Be warned...lol.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow he is gorgeous, very very cute,xx


----------



## ManyPaul (Dec 7, 2008)

aw he is so cute and i love the name Finnigan, i think it suits him


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

Adorable!:001_tt1:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_He is soooooo lovely_


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aw he is gorgeous. I love raggies. One of mine has a very loud purr.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww I like the name Finnigan to


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

What a gorgeous baby! Looks so much like the raggie i had, but she had white feet lol


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

Jess2308 said:


> What a gorgeous baby! Looks so much like the raggie i had, but she had white feet lol


Finnigan does exactly what the cat in the gif in your sig is doing when he's sleeping. It's sooooooooooo cute! 

Thanx for the compliments everyone.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What a gorgeous baby!


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

He's a bit older now. My girlfriend took these pics on her mobile (cell) phone so they're not great quality...


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

What gorgeous blue eyes! A stunning cat!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Fantastic eyes, he has grown into a handsome fella


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

He is a stunner,got a bit to go till mine is that size:thumbup:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

He has certainly come on - a handsome boy


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Beautiful cat, he's a handsome chap!


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

Aww he's a little stunner  <3


----------



## Shogun (Jan 26, 2010)

He always has this silly look on his face that makes me LMAO. He's a really interesting cat. He plays in unique ways and makes these really strange but cute noises when he runs. When he needs to get up on high surfaces he climbs using his muscles, he rarely jumps like most cats. 

I didn't know cats could be so interesting until I got this one. He's really cool in lots of ways. So pretty too. 

Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------

